# 7 days left under Brood hen!!



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

I have 7 more days til day 21!!!! This will be my first hatch. I'm definitely a beginner but after candling today I'm have really good hopes. Out of 11 eggs 9 have came along nicely! Let's hope the next 7 days go fast I'll be at work an my wife and boys will be keep tabs for me!!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Very cool. I wish you luck these last 7 days.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh!!! Your first hatch! How exciting! The kids are going love seeing them hatch. Keep us posted


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

I Surely will! An since I work away from home the kids have promised to send photos! I will be uploading to celebrate!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Very exciting and nerve wracking at the same time. I did our first hatch this spring. Put some in the incubator and some under a broody hen. Both were very successful. It was so much fun, I had to talk myself out of doing it again. Good luck, will be waiting to see how yours goes


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

It is very exciting! I'm amazed at how exciting it is, I plan on getting an incubator eventually, my little barred rock hen "little momma" wants have chicks to take care of so bad that I had to get some eggs for her to sit this time! She has earned her spot as my go to brood hen.


----------



## 2rain (Jun 2, 2013)

outsider31 said:


> It is very exciting! I'm amazed at how exciting it is, I plan on getting an incubator eventually, my little barred rock hen "little momma" wants have chicks to take care of so bad that I had to get some eggs for her to sit this time! She has earned her spot as my go to brood hen.


Loved hatching this summer! Got the best two little chicks out if it


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

THREE more days!!! Woohoo


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

How awesome! Can't wait to see pics! We just set eggs under our broody hen yesterday! So excited! It's going to be a LOOOONG 3 weeks! Sigh! ;-)


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

Here is #1!!! Two have hatched an 3 more have pips should be here in the morning! Started a day early.


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

Should have more pictures in the morning thanks to wife an kids for sending pictures since I'm in the gulf of Mexico!!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Congrats!!!! How exciting!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Cool!
How cute!


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

3 chicks so far one didn't make it. There are more to come if everything is ok with the chicks. So we shall see today is 21 for them.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Fingers crossed for the rest of your hatch to be successful.


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

Just a tip all of you might already know. If you have some chicks a month older than your little ones (I have 23 less than 2 weeks old) you gotta move those a month older cause that pecking order thing is intense an will leave you with some dead baby chicks!!! It took me two chicks to figure out they were getting brain damage not illness!


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm very sorry to hear that! Thank you for sharing. I'm getting into hatching my own chicks soon & need all the advice I can get!


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

I've found I learn more an more as I go!


----------



## outsider31 (Sep 20, 2013)

Two baby chicks hatching right now! These eggs were put under my faithful brood hen 1 week after the first set an she is handling it great with the help of the big momma RIR hen of the coop.


----------



## RickaRae (Aug 12, 2013)

Wonderful! I'd love to see some pics!


----------



## Shann0 (Sep 19, 2013)

Congrats! How exciting! I want to try next spring


----------

